# Good or Bad Idea?



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Its really hard to tell without meeting you and this lady to tell if you'd get along or not. Myself from your other thread about wanting a horse blanketed at 26 degrees and going on about a little ice on a water bucket I doubt we'd get along but she may be altogether different.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Geeze, what i wouldn't give for that price on board! The lowest I have seen near me is $500, and where I take lessons it is $800/month. 

I think the "mean" old lady seems reasonable. She only wants people to be responsible and upfront. I don't think it is much to ask. 

Perhaps you can board your horse there and think about building the roundpen.


----------



## outrun (Dec 17, 2008)

wanderlust said:


> Geeze, what i wouldn't give for that price on board! The lowest I have seen near me is $500, and where I take lessons it is $800/month.
> 
> I think the "mean" old lady seems reasonable. She only wants people to be responsible and upfront. I don't think it is much to ask.
> 
> Perhaps you can board your horse there and think about building the roundpen.


Yeah I agree it's a good price. Just makes me nervous that she ran everyone off and flat out told us she was mean. She was like I am going to run you off before you even get in here. I would just hate it if I was doing something and she came in said hey don't do that what the hell are you doing etc. She seems like that type of lady. But then again maybe she is not and just had a run of bad luck.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd go with my gut instinct if your good at reading people.


----------



## babyruth1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

ask her what the rules of the barn is. Find out what the other boarders did that drove her nuts. If it's reasonable and she seems ok then I'd move the horse there. Or you could just move the horse back to your place, you can find plans for a round pen. It would be cheaper that way and your horse would have the kind of care that you want it to have. If I had the land or if the city would let me, mine would be in my backyard. You have to go with your gut. You could always give it a trial run and see how it goes. Or ask if one day you could come by and help her around the barn, see how she is when it comes to the horses.


----------



## outrun (Dec 17, 2008)

babyruth1984 said:


> ask her what the rules of the barn is. Find out what the other boarders did that drove her nuts. If it's reasonable and she seems ok then I'd move the horse there. Or you could just move the horse back to your place, you can find plans for a round pen. It would be cheaper that way and your horse would have the kind of care that you want it to have. If I had the land or if the city would let me, mine would be in my backyard. You have to go with your gut. You could always give it a trial run and see how it goes. Or ask if one day you could come by and help her around the barn, see how she is when it comes to the horses.


Good Idea.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I am a little confused, are there other boarders there now or not? you say she has 30 horses, are they all hers? Most horse people are eccentric so its not surprising. She may do fine with someone who is responsible and really careful about their horse and not annoying other people. Still for such a young horse and it being dead of winter why not keep your horse at your place for the winter and look for training/board in the spring? I mean keep up ground work at home. Didn't you say the horse is barely 3?


----------



## outrun (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, she is barley 3. My wife only works her once a week and that is just lunging. (don't want to look up spellin) Thats all she does. I am trying to get her to bring her home. 

At the other stable that we were looking at you are correct. She said that there is no one else that boards there. This place is nice to. Covered in trees etc. 

Oh that reminds me. There is one reason she does not want to bring her home. It is because she is mostly white and sunburns. (she is a print brown and white) She said that will not look good when showing it is not comfortable to the horse. I don't know that much about horses so I just told her to keep putting that sun screen stuff on and she will be fine. (She does turn real pink though during the summer) 

So, if we do bring her home she wants me to create a small turn out connected to the stall so the horse can go in and out of the stall as she pleases. Also make a round pen. Anyone know where to get a round pen cheap. I can weld so anything would do. Also can you do a round pen out of wood because I can get used good wood cheap. 

Thanks, Jason


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Before you bring her home, you need to ask yourself if you are up for the work involved. Mucking at least twice per day if you stall her, cleaning up the pasture she will be in, a companion horse, feeding and watering twice per day, arranging farrier visits, rudimentary vet care such as (shots, worming, simple cuts, rain rot, etc), going for/finding hay and then storing it, the flies in the summer, hauling away the manure and shavings (you have too little land to just move it to a different place), just to name a basic few.

3 acres including your house and living area does not leave a lot of room for a horse and her companion (pony, goat, 2nd horse).

All of the above which does not include the training.

I would almost believe that 50% or more of round pens were made of wood so you should be OK in that department.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

well she probably wont be burning until it warms up a a bit. I would look online for roundpens good luck


----------



## KR Classified Lady (Dec 9, 2008)

Man I would kill for a barn that was only $300 a month. My barn right now is $650 $850 with training and my sisters is $800 and $950 with training! 
I also think that the lady does sound resonable. I would find out what the rules are and just abide by them. 
Chelsae


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow for that price and the offered infrastructure it sounds like a great deal. Perhaps she has a list of barn rules and a contract you could check out before deciding. Can you get some references and just discreetly ask around to see if other professionals know her and her operation? What does she do with her horses--compete, breed, train? It sounds like a professional operation and shouldn't be that hard to check out with a little detective work. Good luck. 

I have 2 round pens and a "batters box". They are the portable galvanized panels which I love. They are easy to transport and set-up and were relatively inexpensive. If I ever don't want them anymore they can be re-sold at a good price and require no maintenance whatsoever. They look the same today as when I got them 5 years ago.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I forgot to mention....I have been called a mean old ***** once or twice too. My response was always "dont let the door........."


----------



## outrun (Dec 17, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Before you bring her home, you need to ask yourself if you are up for the work involved. Mucking at least twice per day if you stall her, cleaning up the pasture she will be in, a companion horse, feeding and watering twice per day, arranging farrier visits, rudimentary vet care such as (shots, worming, simple cuts, rain rot, etc), going for/finding hay and then storing it, the flies in the summer, hauling away the manure and shavings (you have too little land to just move it to a different place), just to name a basic few.
> 
> 3 acres including your house and living area does not leave a lot of room for a horse and her companion (pony, goat, 2nd horse).
> 
> ...


From what I see 3 acres is plenty for a horse. We live on the same land with my parents. Combined we have 6.5 acres. The horse has 3 of that. We also have a Lama and pygmy goats. She does fine with it. She has been here for a while but we just moved her out so she could get some training but my wife like I said does not like the arrangement over there. 

I have some pics of the stall also coming in the next post. I did not think it was that bad but my wife hates it.


----------



## outrun (Dec 17, 2008)

I had to use my phone to take the pics because the barn manager was there. 


















































This is Trinity.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I think 3 acres is fine for the horse, as I have said its winter, why not bring her home for now and and just do ground work with her and light riding? look for a new place in the spring. JMO


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

From what I can see that looks unacceptable. Is that pile of removed waste in front of the fence in your last picture? If so, does he normally keep it right next to your stall?


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't imagine leaving a place because of anything in those pictures. For sure I'd move the horse home so your wife can do things exactly as she wants them or have you do them.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i would bring her home for the winter .. it seems reasonable then when spring comes do alittle more looking @ some barns,trainers even through the winter just have her @ home until you can make a good judgement call on where and whom you want to work with. other wise if you jump from one barn to the next you many not get the whole story and going from an un happy match to a worse match..I have jumped from one place to the next wasnt there a month and the owner failed to tell everyone that the facility was in forecloser the new owner bought it for the land and is n the process of making it a housing addition needless to say one jump led to another and they had to me moved 4 weeks later .
 My question is if the lady doesnt do boarding any morewhy hasnt she removed the sign?


----------

